# Airbrush Question



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

How hard is it to clean one. I don't think using it is going to be too hard, but the cleaning seems like it would be a hassle. Say you have 3 colors you want to use on a model. How hard is it to switch between the three in one sitting? What kind of cleaning is involved doing this and how long does it take?

Thanks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't have the answer, but I'm following this topic with some interest. I got a compressor to drive one, and I'd like to find a reasonably one to mate with it.


----------



## mapper65 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have an Iwata Eclipse HP CS. It takes around 10-15 minutes to clean it thoroughly. I usually clean it over the laundry sink. I shoot a little airbrush cleaner through it and then break it down and clean all of the parts. It breaks down pretty easily and you can slide the needle out and wipe it down with air brush cleaner. Once it's clean then I use a light airbrush oil on the needle and a few other select components before reassembling it.

I've only used acrylic paint with it which cleans up very easily. I would expect that enamel paint would be a little more difficult to clean up after but shouldn't be that much different as long as you don't leave it sit too long after using it.

If you want to shoot multiple colors before cleaning it thoroughly then you can try and shoot some cleaner through it, wipe out the bowl and then spray a little of the next color paint though it before you spay on the actual piece. If you can, spray light colors first switching to a darker color as you go. In many cases, that's how you will want to paint anyway.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Cleaning is quick between coats, about 30 seconds, give or take.
I does depend on the gun but most you can just pull off the paint cup or bottle with the paint and install a clean cup or bottle filled with either acetone, mineral spirits, or lacquer thinner, blow that threw the gun and your set for another color. 
I do the same when I'm completely done and I dunk mine in the cleaner and soak it for a few min to get everything off the outside too! 
The trick is to compleately break down and clean it right after your done spraying, before the paint can cure.
I give mine a complete breakdown cleaning after I'm compleately done.
I have all different sizes from a single stage Badger to a Binks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

And what is a good basic "starter" airbrush. I'd like to get my feet wet fairly inexpensively, but not have a total piece of junk.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

My badger is OK, very cheap and works great on scenery, but is a little rough on details. Doing large landscape areas I use and automotive touch up gun, quick and painless!
My #1 pick for the must have spray gun is Iwata Eclipse HP BCS!
It has an excellent feel it has super fine detail you can get multiple needles for it to change it around (I've never had to do that).
I like the bottle model better than the cup model, quicker color change IMHO. It's not a cheap model but it will be the only gun most will ever need!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like that will set you back close to $100 for the cheapest one I find...


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Cleaning is quick between coats, about 30 seconds, give or take.
> I does depend on the gun but most you can just pull off the paint cup or bottle with the paint and install a clean cup or bottle filled with either acetone, mineral spirits, or lacquer thinner, blow that threw the gun and your set for another color.


Thanks for the response,

But what about those paint cups, I assume each one is to be cleaned also? Can you link me to a video that shows the cleaning process so I can get a better idea?

Thanks?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Most of the newer cup guns the cup is part of the gun so you just put some cleaning fluid in the cup, then use a q-tip and clean the outlet and the bowl. On the one's that the cup is removable I just put the cup in a bottle with some cleaning fluid and shake it clean. That's also how I clean the pick up tube and top of the Bottle gun too!
If you just flush the gun out between colors and right after final use it will stay fairly clean.
A quick final clean method is to have a bottle that the entire gun will fit into and soak it after use then blow air threw it!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Is this a useful device ?

*Airbrush Cleaning Bottle*










http://www.harborfreight.com/airbrush-cleaning-bottle-68154.html


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Back in the good old days we'd slosh solvent around in the cup and then blast it outside to clean a paint gun...No EPA, DEM back then. 

I'm sure with a little ingenuity a 2 liter Coke bottle could be adapted to do the same thing.

I don't recall how I got this link so I can give credit but it's about the HF airbrush. On sale right now for $15. I've got one coming.

https://sites.google.com/site/donsairbrushtips/harbor-freight-deluxe


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is a good site on airbrushes including cleaning and some reviews.
https://sites.google.com/site/donsairbrushtips/


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

waltr said:


> Here is a good site on airbrushes including cleaning and some reviews.
> https://sites.google.com/site/donsairbrushtips/


Ugh.

I read that site and I'm now not sure I want to mess with it all. Cleaning, tuning, fussing, mussing, paint thinning, air pressure adjusting ...

It sortof made me not want to mess with it all. Perhaps some day but right now I'm not sure I need another hobby within a hobby.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Does sound a little messy, doesn't it.


----------

